# Mercedes Logo



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking for the Mercedes Benz logo to be embroidered. Any leads on where to find it.

Thanks


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

I caution to only use this with permission of Mercedes...mercedes logo | Brands of the World


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

You can probably find a few versions on the Brands of the World website.


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, but I am looking for already digitzed versions ready to be embroidered.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Contact your local Mercedes dealer, I had a friend that works for Mercedes, they have a list of companies autorized to embroider or sell Mercedes merch, he even has to buy his own Mercedes merch from them, he cant have me make it for him


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

I am no embroidery expert but I always give the art work to my embroiderer in .cdr (Corel Draw).


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Westway Marketing and Tex Inc both have alot of digitized corporate logos for sale


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

PLEASE read the fine print both at Brands of the World or any other place that has corporate logos for sale. They cannot be used to put on items for sale without the express written permission of the logo owner - in this case Mercedes. I do not think you will find a predigitized design out there that will let you put it on items to sell without authorization. If you are wanting to do this for a dealership, they have channels to go through to get this done. 

Any digitizer will ask if you have permission for such logo work. You stand to lose too much to do this unauthorized.


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

It is not for resale. It is for personal use.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

In most cases personal use doesn't cut it in the corporate logo world. I offered the 2 possibilities thinking that you have a letter of permission. I know that there are some licensed designs for sale, for personal use only, not for resale. Things like Barbie & The Flintstone's. Corporate logo's don't follow the same rules.

When I was asked by the YMCA to put their logo on shirts. I needed to get a letter of permission, from the corporate office, on company stationary, before I could do the job.

I have several corporate logos that I digitized, for practice. I was told that I can not display them in my shop without written permission. I've never checked into it any further so I don't know if this info is correct.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

The courts will always side with the owner of a design. While it's true they may see a loss of royalties in the lost sale of you using their logo, it gets much more weighty. They may have an exclusive agreement with some company; allowing you to get by with using their logo may place them in a contractual violation even though they didn't participate.

But more important is that the owner of that logo wants control of their image in terms of quality and context. They may not want it placed on certain garments or places, or along with other competing logos, or using the wrong colors, or what they consider to be a poor representation of their property.

Don't let some corporation make an example of you for others... it can be VERY expensive to ignore copyright laws.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

My friend who worked at the Mercedes dealership couldnt embroider his own shirt to wear to work, he had to purchase from the approved vendor from Mercedes, so it really surprises me that you are allowed to use the Mercedes logo


----------

